# Dirty Wheels & Dirty Tracks



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a few loco and cars that need some TLC on the wheels. What is the best way to clean the gunk of them and after how long wheels be cleaned.

I'm also in the proced of a new layout, I spraypainted all the track a satan brown to get brown ties. I then took a testors effect pen the the side of the rail to give it a realistic look. What is the best way to clean tracks. I am currently using 800 grit to get the paint off the top and ends of the rails.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

you might be better off using some type of solvent on a rag to get most of the paint off, and then a less abrasive cleaner pad, like a bright boy or similar ... scratches on the rail tops are more prone to accumulate dirt and various crap later on,


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree with the previous post, digging trenches, even small ones, in the the rails is asking for more dirt buildup. I know this from experience, as I used to use sandpaper!


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't know if it's the best way, but I use my Dremel tool with a wire brush to clean loco wheels. I power the loco with jumper wires and buff the wheels clean. The main thing is safety goggles, the dremel throws wire bits right at you. I have to pick them out of my clothing afterwards for quite a while. 
On non-powered wheels it's simpler, the Dremel brush spins the wheel and cleans it. I set the brush obliquely to clean rather than spin wildly.
For track I like a fine Scotch-Brite pad or a kitchen scrubbie, cleans without scratching.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

I clean my engine wheels with a felt disc in my Dremel with a light application of polishing compound. Polishes them up just like chrome. A wire wheel will cause minor scratching as well which also promotes dirt accumulation quicker than a smooth polished surface.

Same goes for track - never use anything even mildly abrasive. I burnished all my track to a glass smooth surface nearly ten years ago .... haven't cleaned any track since. Trains run flawlessly any time I desire.

Mark.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

A small piece of 2x1 timber is great for cleaning the rails after painting. Soak it in solvent for a couple of jours before wiping it over the rails, leaves no scratches.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use this little creation to clean wheels, but I first clean any caked on gunk off. It's just some Scotchbrite on a mandrel for the Dremel. I nip the corners to help it "round out" as it cleans. I have found the purple stuff works best for me with O-gauge stuff. I clean rolling stock and locomotive wheels with this.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The easy and safe way to clean loco wheels is to wet a spot on
a paper towel with alcohol, lay that on the track, run the locos front wheels
onto the spot, hold the loco to keep it from moving, and run
up the power so the wheels will spin on the alcohol. Do both
front and rear trucks the same way.

Sometimes you will have to actually scrape off some of the
gunk that adheres to car wheels. Then removed the 
residue with alcohol on a Qtip.

Once getting all wheels squeaky clean, you can avoid getting them
dirty again with regular track cleaning. That is easiest done with
a track cleaning car, actually nothing more than a felt pad mounted
at rail height under any car you might want to alter. Put a few drops
of alcohol on the pad and let one of your locos PUSH the car around
your layout. Once a week is usually enough if you have an indoor
layout.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I find it a lot easier to clean locomotive wheels upside down in a cradle. Apply power, get them spinning, and you can apply various cleaning techniques.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a Trix wheel cleaner, which is basically a metal brush that takes track power so that the loco wheels spin. Works very well. You can even daisy-chain two or more together for those extra long locos. Afterwards, just a quick wipe with a Q-tip dipped in denatured or isopropyl alcohol.

For cars, if plastic wheels, I replace them with metal. I polish the metal ones with a wire brush, followed by alcohol as above.

For track, basic cleaning is a rag dipped in denatured alcohol. For post-painting / gluing, I use a track-cleaning block (most common brand name = Brightboy). To remove scratches, you can burnish the track with a stainless steel washer. Disconnect track power, then rub the washer, rounded edge down, back and forth over your track with moderate downward pressure.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rally gunked up wheels get cleaned with a brass brush in my drill press, easier stuff the dermal, I then clean with alcohol. Agreed with GRJ, easiest to clean when they get spinning


----------

